# RESIN



## lesnpam (Mar 16, 2008)

HELLO ALL
just been reading topic regarding resin casting using alluminum tube
has anyone tried this as the article said the rod would just tap out
without using any release agent iwas going to coat the inside of the tube with silycon or is this not nesessary
regards
les


----------



## stevers (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't see why the tube wouldn't just tap out. The PR shrinks as it cures. It works with PVC tubes. I spose you could use a release agent, but it's most likely not ness.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you using Polyester Resin or Alumilite, PR like Silmar 41 shrinks, I don't think Alumilite shrinks as much, Curtis "Mesquiteman" is the expert on Alumilite.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 16, 2008)

Alumilite does not shrink like pr,at least from what I have seen.I made a mold from some old corian I had and it worked fine for pr.The first time I tried Alumilite in it I had to break the mold to get it out.Ronald.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 17, 2008)

Ken and Ron are correct, Alumilite shrinks VERY little and certainly not enough to facilitate easy removel.  You would need a release agent if using Alumilite.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 17, 2008)

Whether it is easy to remove the resin from the mold will also depend on whether you cast under pressure, or not.

Typically, if I cast using the WM ice cube molds, I just use PR without pressure and have no problems.  A week or so ago, I was casting materials in the resin, so I tossed my mold in the pressure pot.  Big mistake.

I now have six blanks that I can't even pound out of the mold.  I'm probably going to try to drill out the resin.

Oh well...


----------



## lesnpam (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the info will be giving it a try within the next couple of weeks will be using water clear polyester resin think i will try with plastc tube


----------



## MURPHY101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anybody tried using Fastglass resin as used by car body repair shops  for casting pen blanks!![?]


----------

